# I'd like to get some bees



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been reading thru this forum and picking information, but thought I'd just put this out there

I have always liked bees , never been scared of them, but about the only exposure I have had is the hive in the tree out front and a buddy growing up who's dad kept a few hives when I was younger. 

What Id like is any advice for a rank beginner. Ive ordered *The Beekeeper's Handbook* to read while stuck in the sleeper of my truck.

I cant find a bee keeper's club anywhere close, so that's out.

I am a quick visual/hands on learner, but I guess Id have to find some one that would let me hang out and watch.

So other than that, what do I need to do/research/study up on to get prepared as best I can?

Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read the book a couple of times. I started out on my own except for friends I found on the internet and the guy I bought a nuc from.
Of course I had a digital camera so if I saw some thing I didn't under stand or could find and answer for in the books I had I sent a picture to a friend.

A club formed after my second year so that was even better. the club I give due to my still being a bee keeper today.

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Just an idea... I assume you are a trucker since you referenced the sleeper of your truck. Mabey you can find a class or 2 in a larger city that you pass thru while out on the road. 
Either way, reading is the no fail way to go. BEFORE you buy books, look at the copyrite date on the inside cover. Dont buy any books that are over 10 years old. I made this mistake and was relying on misinformation. Alot has changed in the bee world and it is best to stick with newer information. Good luck.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I do drive a truck, but I haul frac sand in he oil field. Lots of waiting , but most towns I get stuck in are smaller than where I live and that is a population of less than 7000.

I'm in no rush, a lot of the time the research and preparation is as enjoyable as the end product for me.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi , I know what you are saying about setting in the truck ,, the son haul's in ND he started with water , went to belly hauling frac sand , went back to water ,, he would like to get in to crude ,,, he wants me to come out and haul with him ,, but too tied to wife's apron string's . 
do you live close to were you haul ??? as I know ( some what ) the hours you run , if any thing like ND , , you do need something to do to relax .. I think the clubs are more like a three 4 county thing , maybe some one from TX will chime in and tell us were the nearest bee club is to you ..


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I found some bee clubs in TX .. hope theres one near you , that has meetings at a time and place you can get to 

Alamo Area Beekeepers Association

Mr. Ed Priest
Holetes, TX	

3rd Tuesday on odd number months @ 7:00pm	
Central Texas Beekeepers Association

Michael Kelling
Brenham, TX	

Monthly on the 4th Thursday except November and December @ 7:00pm

December Christmas Party - 2nd Thursday in December.

Coastal Bend Beekeepers Association

Tom W. Stewart
Corpus Christi, TX	

Not currently meeting.
Collin County Hobby Beekeepers Assn.

John J. Talbert
McKinney, TX	

2nd Mon. each month @ 6:30pm
Concho Valley Beekeepers Association

Travis Lane
San Angelo, TX	

3rd Tuesday each month (except for December)	
Dino-Bee Beekeepers

Dwain Cleveland
Glen Rose, TX	

First Tuesday of every month, start eating at 6pm and meeting at 7pm
East Texas Beekeepers Association

Richard Counts
Tyler, TX	

1st Thursday each month @ 6:45pm	
El Paso Beekeepers Association

Sarah Downing
El Paso, TX	

Not meeting regularly at this time. Call for information.
Fort Bend Beekeepers Association

Jeff McMullan
Rosenberg, TX	

Metting location at Conference Room, Fort Bend Co. Extension Office, County Fairgrounds, Rosenberg

2nd Tuesday each month (except December) @ 7:00pm

Golden Triangle Beekeepers Association

Wallace Commander
Port Arthur, TX	

Not meeting regularly.
Harris County Beekeepers Association

Derek Furstenwerth
Pasadena, TX	

4th Tuesday each month (except December) @ 7:00pm	
Heart of Texas Beekeepers Association

Butch Trigleth
Waco, TX	

4th Tuesday each month (except December) @ 6:30pm
Houston Beekeepers Association

Rita Willhite
Houston, TX	

3rd Tuesday each month @ 7:30pm	
Metro Area Beekeepers Association

Weldon Hamilton
Burleson, TX	

2nd Monday each month @ 6:30pm
Montgomery County Beekeepers Association

John Hicks
Conroe, TX	

Every 3rd Thursday at 7 pm

Permian Basin Beekeepers Association

J.C. and Dean Brittingham
Odessa, TX	

Not meeting regularly.
Pineywoods Beekeepers Association

Cecil Hunt
Lufkin, TX	

2nd Thursday each month @ 7:30pm	
Red River Valley Beekeepers Association

Bennie J. Watson
Wichita Falls, TX	

3rd Tuesday each month (except December) @ 7:00pm
Rio Grande Valley Beekeepers Association

Billy Wright
Weslaco, TX	

3rd Tuesday of each month at 7:30pm	
Trinity Valley Beekeepers Association

Alan Eynon
Dallas, TX	

Go to www.tvbees.org for meeting location (changes per month)
1st Wed each month @ 7:00pm - 9:00pm


Walker County Area Beekeepers Association

Mark Short
Huntsville, TX	

Last Thursday each month @7:00pm except November and December	
Williamson County Beekeepers Association

Jimmie Oakley
Georgetown, TX	

4th Tuesday each month (except December) @ 7:00pm


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

tom j said:


> I found some bee clubs in TX .. hope theres one near you , that has meetings at a time and place you can get to
> 
> Alamo Area Beekeepers Association
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to look all that up. Helotes is less than an hour from the house . And I have found some folks about 2 hours away that give a 3 hour hands on class for 40 bucks that I plan to attend . Also I may be going to work driving for the feed store here that is a 4 store chain. Regular hours, nearly equal pay and full benefits which I dont have now.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Regular hours, nearly equal pay and full benefits which I dont have now.
sounds like a winner ,,


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Joining a bee club will help. Hopefully you can meet someone there that lives close to you and let you tag a long as they do inspections one day. This will help tremendously. If not watching you tube vids will help some too. Read all you can. Then just take the plunge!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

The Beekeeper's Handbook by Diana Sammatario (or something like that???) That is an outstanding book...You will learn a great deal. I really enjoy working with the bees, and people love the honey I provide them...I'm adding two more hives this spring. Good luck. (Beekeeping for Dummies is also a pretty good book...but nothing beats "hands on" experience.)


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Never underestimate the fellow "down the road" with a few hives sitting out behind the house.....


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

OkieDavid said:


> Never underestimate the fellow "down the road" with a few hives sitting out behind the house.....


I agree with that, but the problem is, he's not here. I havent seen any hives around a house anywhere near me.

I live in a big cucumber growing area as well as melons and other edibles. The commercial pollinators haul in trailer loads of hives and set them around the fields until the blooming is over and then they move them out. But that always happens at night so all I ever see are the hives there for a while and then gone. 

I'll get there. Probably be next year, but I'll be as prepared as I can be before I start.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey you are two steps ahead of me before I started. I had zippo experience with bees, as a child I was terrified of them, and there were no bee clubs that I could take the time to go to.

So what did I do? I just jumped right in. Did a ton of reading on here and other websites, every book I could get my hands on, got all the things that it sounded like were essential. I watched a bunch of videos on youtube and ordered myself a package of bees. Needless to say the first time I hived my package of bees my heart was beating a bit fast, but it has been a blast then and still is now. I say go for it.

downhome


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> *BEFORE you buy books, look at the copyrite date on the inside cover. Dont buy any books that are over 10 years old. *


My copy of The Beekeepers Handbook came today. ( Amazon ) Its the 4th Edition, copyright 2011 .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the bee keepers in your area are half as smart as this area you don't display your bee hives right along the road. The cost on all things bee keeping has gotten so bad theft is bad. A couple with a screen net and a hive carrier can make off with a pick up load of hives a night.

Fellow down the road a half mile had bees on his property for 40 years, I've lived here for 26 years and never knew there were bees there till I Met him at a club meeting. We have colonies in our front yard and back yard that can't bee seen from the road because of our spruce tree wind block and we don't hang a honey for sale sign by the road to let crooks know. We do have some hives that can be seen from the road if you look really really hard. They are in the back of a Cops property about 1500 feet off the road. All the rest are back in fence rows at a horse farm, to the back of a Christmas tree farm and the back property of a tree nursery and other simular places.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I got hives here in 07 ,, had some in 06 at our sons ,, none can or could be seen from the road ,,, here my 4 are in a fence , so you have to walk around the yard to see them .. I did see one other hive down the st from here ,, thats in a fence to ,, no idea how long its been there


----------

